# Uneven Ears (sorry for all the questions)



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

My apologies for the excess of threads and pup questions; it is my first time owning pitbulls. I just have a question about the way my pups ears are growing. One is up/sideways and the other one flops down. I have been given advice as to flipping his ears or having him sleep in different positions but the ears flop back over or else he rolls back over. I do not want to crop his ears (even though I think it looks very sharp on bullies) because I just feel too bad about it and can't afford the extra expense. Any suggestions? Is there any way to tape it or anything? Will they eventually both pop up/out? Here's his current look (ignore the pee pee pads)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Check out this *thread *in the health section.
The ears are cute though. My blue dog in my siggy had uneven natural ears due to a yard fight as a puppy. It gave her personality.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

> My apologies for the excess of threads and pup questions; it is my first time owning pitbulls. I just have a question about the way my pups ears are growing.


Also, please don't hesitate to ask anything as this is why such a forum exists. Everyone here has something to offer and there is a lot to learn. If you can't find an answer please ask and someone will be able to help you. Glad to have you on board.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cute pup!! 

You know, my pup had the same thing with his ears when he was younger. One would go off to the side and the other would fold forward too, but he's 10 months now and they are "normal". It still folds forward at times, but to be honest, I think it gives our dogs character


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Kane had the same thing when he was younger. As he got older, they started to fall into the position they are now (seen under my screenname) and they've been that way since he was ... 10-11 months?


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Oops! I forgot to post a pic haha. Here is how he looked when he was younger.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

You can try to glue them and train them but sometimes it corrects itself. I for one never messed with my pups ears. I just let them do what they do.

this is Bogart when he was smaller (Picture from the breeder)









and now at 6 months old. they fell into natural rose perk. (I wish I would have cropped, he would have looked very sharp but I am happy with the natural)


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

See both of my pups parents had cropped ears so I have no idea what to expect. I think your pup looks awesome with uncropped ears. I tried gluing his but it wasn't successful as he went into meltdown mode and was sure I was trying to kill him @[email protected] I've never heard a puppy make noises like that before...thank you all for the helpful advice, info, & links


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What a cutie! My Bellas ears are doing the same thing at times. She is 5 months old. One will fold completely over and the other will stay the way it is like in my avatar. Then I've had one sticking straight up in the air and the other flopped over! LOL! funny puppies!! I would like to see both stay the same but will see what happens. Like someone said...it gives them character


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I was told you can mold them into place by just playing with them at a young age...I didn't believe it....Until I did it...Poor Beia LOL!

Before I messed with them:









After... XD


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

My Ashes has uneven ears but I love it lol I think she looks so cute in them and gives the dog character lol


----------



## BrandyPuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

As a puppy, my dog had normal even ears. Around 8months they just each took on a mind of their own. She isn't in any pain and it gives her character. I think its cute!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I think it gives them character!


----------



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

My dogs ears are huge, floppy, and all crooked. I think it's one of his more redeeming features. Not to mention they give me hours of entertainment. Toby makes faces, huffs does this crazy thing with his ears at the same when he pouts. It's hysterical. 

If that were my pup and I was going to show her I'd crop, other than that I'd let mother nature run her course as long as there is no discomfort to the puppy.

Just my two cents.


----------

